# 2 cell mods? (Time for an upgrade...)



## Herco (12/9/16)

Hey guys! 

Is there any 2 cell mods that you guys would recommend I take a look at when I upgrade?

3 cell mods are too bulky for me, so Im looking at 2 cell mods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

I really like my Fuchai 213. Have no experience with any others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (12/9/16)

Im looking at the RX2/3 but still looking some more options, will def keep an eye on this thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herco (12/9/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Im looking at the RX2/3 but still looking some more options, will def keep an eye on this thread



I am in exactly the same boat as you. Im strongly considering the rx2/3, but I know for a fact I have not explored all my options.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (12/9/16)

Got the rx2/3. It's a nice mod in 2 battery mode but I prefer it in 3 battery mode mainly for the extended battery life. Got a good 5 days (50w single Clapton build in an avo 22) from mine on holiday. With 2 batteries, it will probably do 3 days easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (12/9/16)

Herco said:


> I am in exactly the same boat as you. Im strongly considering the rx2/3, but I know for a fact I have not explored all my options.


yeah 3 battery mods are abit bulky for me too but hoping a nice sale pops up with a mod that attracts me. Or I will be heading to Juicy Joes down here and see what the experts suggest.


----------



## Scissorhands (12/9/16)

Good day, assuming you aren't interested in tc , the r150, minikin and 213 would be the mods to look at (my opinion ofcorse) if tc is your thing I would look at the more recent smok mods eg. Hpriv (quite large in comparison to the mentioned above) . . . I have nothing against wismec and used a rx200 as my daily driver for 6 months without a hick up, but have to mention that the 510 and paint is really cheap (my opinion)


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

Minikin or HotCig R150

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Heino13 (12/9/16)

Got a sigelei 150 if interested

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (12/9/16)

Herco said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Is there any 2 cell mods that you guys would recommend I take a look at when I upgrade?
> 
> 3 cell mods are too bulky for me, so Im looking at 2 cell mods!



3 Cell mods are not much bigger than 2 cell mods and the battery life you gain is worth the few millimeters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Minikin 150 or the newly 180w.
Been told it's an amazing battery saver.

I'm loving my IPV5

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hiro (12/9/16)

I'm also in the market for a 2 cell mod. How is the battery life of the Minikin?
I like the fact that its not too bulky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Hiro said:


> I'm also in the market for a 2 cell mod. How is the battery life of the Minikin?
> I like the fact that its not too bulky.


I've been told it's really good.
Friend of mine went from a Sig213 to a Minikin 150
So it must be good.

I have a Sig150 mod.
Was good but got a IPV5 loving it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hiro (12/9/16)

Mark121m said:


> I've been told it's really good.
> Friend of mine went from a Sig213 to a Minikin 150
> So it must be good.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks, its definitely the front runner so far. Will check out the IPV5 as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Hiro said:


> Cool thanks, its definitely the front runner so far. Will check out the IPV5 as well.


If you need a Skin for the Ipv5.
Check out Sir vape. 
Bought mine there

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herco (12/9/16)

I hav


zadiac said:


> 3 Cell mods are not much bigger than 2 cell mods and the battery life you gain is worth the few millimeters.



I have an opportunity to buy a rx200 from a mate for relatively cheap... I just don't want to end up with something that is too biiig to go out with.


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

zadiac said:


> 3 Cell mods are not much bigger than 2 cell mods and the battery life you gain is worth the few millimeters.


Twisted tripple 420
Love it


Mark121m said:


> Minikin 150 or the newly 180w.
> Been told it's an amazing battery saver.
> 
> I'm loving my IPV5
> ...




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/9/16)

Herco said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a rx200 from a mate for relatively cheap... I just don't want to end up with something that is too biiig to go out with.



It won't fit in your pocket without the ladies thinking you're quite excitable

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Herco said:


> I hav
> 
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy a rx200 from a mate for relatively cheap... I just don't want to end up with something that is too biiig to go out with.


I wouldn't. 
They getting unreliable 

2 battery mods are really awesome

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/9/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Got the rx2/3. It's a nice mod in 2 battery mode but I prefer it in 3 battery mode mainly for the extended battery life. Got a good 5 days (50w single Clapton build in an avo 22) from mine on holiday. With 2 batteries, it will probably do 3 days easy.


And here I am draining 3 pairs and a LiPo a day...

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/9/16)

Herco said:


> I hav
> 
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy a rx200 from a mate for relatively cheap... I just don't want to end up with something that is too biiig to go out with.



You get used to it, most mods are not really pocket friendly. I have a Vapor Flask Classic 150, super comfy to carry around. For light AND small-ish with loads of power (but unreal price tag wowa) DNA mods are king. I am going DNA soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (12/9/16)

FogFace said:


> And here I am draining 3 pairs and a LiPo a day...


Sucks to be u right now... Kidding, wish I could do such but the vaping budget won't be able to stand that kinda juice consumption unless I go diy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/9/16)

Go for the Minikin for battery life.
I get the same battery life from my minikin as i was getting from my rx200.

2 full days sometimes 2 and a half.
And really small (mod is basically almost same size as a box of cigs, just much heavier )
Match it with a nice small tank and you will be happy.

Im running a moonshot 22 on mine





And no peeps im not smoking thats a special edition ive had for over a year 

How sane am i that i could stop smoking for 8 months now and still keep a pack in the house

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (12/9/16)

Herco said:


> I hav
> 
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy a rx200 from a mate for relatively cheap... I just don't want to end up with something that is too biiig to go out with.





FogFace said:


> And here I am draining 3 pairs and a LiPo a day...



I can put my Reuleaux DNA200 with a tank in my pocket and it's not that bad or heavy. I put fresh batteries in in the morning and they last me right up to bed time around 9-10pm. I vape at 70watts constantly. No other mod I've ever had has done this. I've had quite a few dual battery mods and I also have a dual 26650 mod and it doesn't last as long as the Rolo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

FogFace said:


> And here I am draining 3 pairs and a LiPo a day...


What mod is that

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/16)

@Herco, I'm going to complicate your decision making process a little... have you considered the iPower 80w? It's a very compact and surprisingly light 80w mod with a built in 5000mAh lipo, and priced well considering the specs and batteries are included

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> How sane am i that i could stop smoking for 8 months now and still keep a pack in the house


Lol, I have my last full carton, still sealed, for more than 3 years now. Think I should frame it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JsPLAYn (13/9/16)

Minikin FTW

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (13/9/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, I have my last full carton, still sealed, for more than 3 years now. Think I should frame it!



i like that idea ! I've been tempted to frame my zippo collection and hang it above the bar

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola (13/9/16)

iPV 6x.. smallest dual battery mod.. Reliable Yihi Chip. Awesome build quality, lekker feel in hand, battery life as good as my minikin..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mark121m (13/9/16)

skola said:


> iPV 6x.. smallest dual battery mod.. Reliable Yihi Chip. Awesome build quality, lekker feel in hand, battery life as good as my minikin..


Ipv6x ppl are selling them for the same cash money as ipv5.

May be a good option but at 1200 new.
Minikin is 300bucks away

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herco (13/9/16)

skola said:


> iPV 6x.. smallest dual battery mod.. Reliable Yihi Chip. Awesome build quality, lekker feel in hand, battery life as good as my minikin..


I think you just listed my next mod!

Im torn bewteen an oragne segelei 213 and this iPV 6x....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/9/16)

zadiac said:


> I can put my Reuleaux DNA200 with a tank in my pocket and it's not that bad or heavy. I put fresh batteries in in the morning and they last me right up to bed time around 9-10pm. I vape at 70watts constantly. No other mod I've ever had has done this. I've had quite a few dual battery mods and I also have a dual 26650 mod and it doesn't last as long as the Rolo.



Yeah like I said one gets used to it. I remember vaping at 75 all day, now I am a drip freak and it's 120 to 165 depending on the build and the mood. I now go through batteries like it is Armageddon. I considered an RX but 3 batteries will drive me NUTS with that one bay in the charger open lol. Battery life does not bug me much I carry spares and always have the Eiffel on me and that I can charge in the car etc.

I want an SDNA. PERFECT weight for top pocket carrying.



Mark121m said:


> What mod is that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I run an old school Koopor Plus and an Eiffel 165w LiPo along with a VaporFlask Classic 150 all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (13/9/16)

Herco said:


> I think you just listed my next mod!
> 
> Im torn bewteen an oragne segelei 213 and this iPV 6x....


IPV6x over the Sig 155 (AKA 213) anyday!!

Also consider waiting for the Smok Alien maybe?
Smok Cube Ultra is also quite nifty as is the H-Priv and Treebox.
RX2/3 but I believe their 510 connectors aren't that great (as is with most Joyetech products).

The size of the Minikin is attractive, however the I have heard bad things about the battery cover getting lose early on and even coming off while in your pocket / bag as well as the fact that their TC isn't (perhaps wasn't) too accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Yeah like I said one gets used to it. I remember vaping at 75 all day, now I am a drip freak and it's 120 to 165 depending on the build and the mood. I now go through batteries like it is Armageddon. I considered an RX but 3 batteries will drive me NUTS with that one bay in the charger open lol. Battery life does not bug me much I carry spares and always have the Eiffel on me and that I can charge in the car etc.
> 
> I want an SDNA. PERFECT weight for top pocket carrying.
> 
> ...




I found vaping at very high wattages daily started giving me vapers tongue.

After changing my vaping style havent had vapers tongue again.

I still drip in the evenings but usually not over 65watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> IPV6x over the Sig 155 (AKA 213) anyday!!
> 
> Also consider waiting for the Smok Alien maybe?
> Smok Cube Ultra is also quite nifty as is the H-Priv and Treebox.
> ...



Im using the v1 minikin and no problems with battery cover and im the 3rd owner.

If it does get loose you just need to take cover out and lightly squeeze opposite sides together a bit (i have not had to do this though)

But i think if i were in the market now i would look at the ipv6x but that's only cause i have a minikin, if i didnt have a minikin i would look at the minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I found vaping at very high wattages daily started giving me vapers tongue.
> 
> After changing my vaping style havent had vapers tongue again.
> 
> I still drip in the evenings but usually not over 65watts.


I call it Clapton Tongue. If a build pops and spits I give it a few hours before one cannot taste a single thing. I run either 22g Nichrome or 3 strands 28g twisted, but I run Nichrome only. Havent had Clapton Tongue in months. Nichrome is amazing. It never pops just sizzles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herco (14/9/16)

Thanks again for everyones opinion!

I found a used minikin for a very good price and I am collecting later this morning. I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Herco (14/9/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hiro (14/9/16)

Herco said:


>


Looks good! Now I'm also looking for one. Lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (14/9/16)

Hiro said:


> Looks good! Now I'm also looking for one. Lol!


Pretty.
Is that the 120w

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herco (14/9/16)

Yes it is! Hopefully that is more than enough for me to last awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (14/9/16)

If size is a concern fuchai 213 is great in all fields. Preheat is a life saver in big coils.
Cuboid is a very standard thing not the most expensive and gets the job done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mark121m (14/9/16)

Herco said:


> Yes it is! Hopefully that is more than enough for me to last awhile.


Really awesome.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viracocha (15/9/16)

Mark121m said:


> Ipv6x ppl are selling them for the same cash money as ipv5.
> 
> May be a good option but at 1200 new.
> Minikin is 300bucks away
> ...


Vape Cartel has the Minikin for R1350

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha (15/9/16)

Just watch out for the "WEHE" version on the Minikin V1.5, this mod hasn't got the chip for that extra long battery life and is a cheaper version, obviously not the real deal and no guarantee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hiro (15/9/16)

Viracocha said:


> Just watch out for the "WEHE" version on the Minikin V1.5, this mod hasn't got the chip for that extra long battery life and is a cheaper version, obviously not the real deal and no guarantee.


Thanks I never knew that. 
I'm searching for a black one? Any leads guys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha (15/9/16)

Hiro said:


> Thanks I never knew that.
> I'm searching for a black one? Any leads guys?


Vape Cartel, new R1350, best price I could fined, apparently free shipping anywhere in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hiro (15/9/16)

Only white in stock though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

@Sir Vape have stock of Blue, Champagne, Purple, Red/Black and White Minkins!


----------



## Baker (15/9/16)

Viracocha said:


> Vape Cartel, new R1350, best price I could fined, apparently free shipping anywhere in SA.



Try Jiss Vape, on Facebook. They're in Cape Town. R1250, not sure if they have black in stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (15/9/16)

I am in the same boat. Breaking my head over what is the best 2 cell VW Mod to buy. I guess that can also be half the fun. We are indeed "spoiled for choice" these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

There is the HotCig R150 and the Minikin and now the VGod Pro 150 has arrived... sold out but more should hit our shores real soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (15/9/16)

Herco said:


> I think you just listed my next mod!
> 
> Im torn bewteen an oragne segelei 213 and this iPV 6x....


My IPV 4 has been a workhorse for about 2yrs.so I wouldn't hesitate w/the the IPV 5 or 6 . I've been liking my Artic Dolphin,btw.Worth a look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (15/9/16)

IPV 6x takes Two 26650 batteries? What's the average price per battery? Is there a USB charging port?

Edit, just checked it out on Sir Vape website. It does indeed. Any other comments?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Waine said:


> IPV 6x takes Two 26650 batteries? What's the average price per battery? Is there a USB charging port?
> 
> Edit, just checked it out on Sir Vape website. It does indeed. Any other comments?
> 
> ...



Doesn't the IPV6X take 2x 18650's?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05 (16/9/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joyetech-evic-vtc-dual-tc.t26710/ Maybe you should wait a little. This looks like it could be a winner as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------

